# Can the Flu/cold cause an IBS-D flareup?



## 23470 (Apr 18, 2005)

I was diagnosed with IBS last year, and beat it's fool head into submission with dietary changes, calcium, Zypan, and a lot of praying. However, I just "got over" the flu about a week ago and I think it caused a flare up. I'm constantly swallowing sinus drainage (I have massive allergies) and I cant seem to find balance. I'll do pretty good in the mornings (not as well as I was pre Flu) but then I'll have to go several times with D and pain after lunch or after dinner. Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Physical stress from being ill with something else (like a cold or the flu) can make any chronic condition (like IBS) worse.For the after eating problem try some peppermint tea or Altoids (or prescription antispasmodics) 20-30 minutes before a meal. If that doesn't work try a small dose of Imodium 20-30 minutes before a meal.Any of those slows down the increase in activity that happens after meals. This happens in all people, not just IBSers, but in IBSers it can lead to diarrhea after meals.K.


----------



## 22569 (Oct 1, 2006)

Yes, this has happened to me as well. I think in my case, when my body is not 100% well, my stomach seems to notice this, then my IBS-D acts up. Also, if you're taking anti-biotics for your infection, that can cause bad D. I like how you said you pray, I pray too! God has definitely helped me through some BAD days.


----------



## John W (Feb 9, 2008)

I have experienced the same. The cold/flu seems to have gone a couple of days ago but the IBS-D symptoms are worse than usual. This is happening right now so I hope for not too much longer!


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

I need to complain. :-( I'd done the hypnosis tapes once and gotten good results. Then i got food poisoning [near as i can tell] and never quite recovered after. So i did the tapes again--and again, great results, maybe even better. Down to usually 2, often one, sometimes 3 solid stools a day--almost normal! ONly rarely anything looser.and then...i got a stomach flu. @#$%!!!!! And despite being real good and trying to stay on the BRAT diet after so i didn't stress my guts too much, I'm back to distention, D, plus lots of gas. I HATE this!!! It's 5 days out and when i was normal i would have been OVER this by now! How long does it take some of you other IBS-D folks to recover from something like this??


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'm not sure if recovery times are different from IBSers and non-IBSersDepending on the bug you got and how bad the infection was the recovery time can vary.GI infections can last from less than a day to about 10 days. I got a bad food poisoning before IBS and it was about 7 days before the worst of it was over.After a GI infection is over sometimes the guts (even in normal people) can be a bit sensitive for several weeks. That is why they usually have a symptoms over 6 months for an IBS diagnosis as some people can have some symptoms for a few weeks after any GI infection, and they wait to see if it is a complete recovery, first.K.


----------



## 13787 (Aug 25, 2006)

I had some sort of stomach flu for 2 weeks a couple weeks ago!! It was horrible.. Just pure water and 3+ times a day. It finally stopped last week and all is back normal. I hope you feel better soon! Whatever I had has been going around in the community - 2-3+ weeks its been lasting even in non IBSers.


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, Osaria & Kathleen! [don't think i missed anyone]I probably should check and see what's going around.It's just that for most of my life, unless it *was* food poisoning--which behaves differently depending on what--i was over most any GI bug in 5 days. Maybe weak, maybe wobbly, but eating solid food and not having problems. I also never got distention! [the bane of my IBS existence for some time, till the tapes knocked it out!]what i have now is some small solid bits, lots of what feels like stool and turns out to be great blatts of gas, distention, can't tell when i'm hungry and not [an old ibs symptom, for me], and, yes, real D--sometimes watery. Often with the gas.Will check around and see what 'normal' folks say.thanks!


----------

